# wie eine tastatur funktioniert



## Willy (20. März 2003)

Ich muss in Kürze ein Referat über die Funktionsweise einer Tastatur abliefern.

Also frag ich mal, ob jemand einen guten (deutschen evtl) link zu einer technischen Erklärung hat oder sich selbst die Zeit nimmt, hier alles zu schildern.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. März 2003)

Komisch... hast Du deinen Computer mal von einem Fachman überprüfen lassen? Wreil wenn ich auf google suche, finde ich etwas, anscheined ist bei deinem PC Google Funktion kaputt!

http://www.s.shuttle.de/fw1004/daten/tastatu2.doc

http://www.tu-chemnitz.de/informatik/RA/kompendium/vortraege_97/einausgabe/tastatur.html

http://www.computer-tutorial.de/inout/tastmaus.html

Mehr gibts von mir nicht, das Motto heißt "SUCHEN" !


----------



## Willy (20. März 2003)

oder mir war es einfach zu blöd zu suchen? toller beweis dass du 1337 bist ... lol


----------



## Jan Seifert (20. März 2003)

Denken!


Meine Logik:
Tastatur Treiber entschlüsseln die Zahlen die beim druck einer Taste
den Buchstaben erkennt und wiedergibt.

Beispiel: Drücke die Taste [A] und es wird die Zahl
001 ausgegeben, der Computer guckt welche Zahlen kommen,
in diesem Fall die 001 und sucht sich aus den Treiber
die Ziffer, das Zeichen oder den Buchstaben aus und
gibt ihn wieder.

Ist doch ganz einfach.


mfg
ps: Bitte nicht frech werden, danke!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. März 2003)

> oder mir war es einfach zu blöd zu suchen? toller beweis dass du 1337 bist ... lol



Gratulation zu einer Verwarnung ² !


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Willy _
> *oder mir war es einfach zu blöd zu suchen? toller beweis dass du 1337 bist ... lol *


----------



## niTeZ (22. März 2003)

Wie eine Tastatur funktioniert? Soweit ich weiß ist dafür ein BIOS Hardware-Interrupt (Das sind Signale die von externen Geräten kommen und an die CPU weitergeleitet werden, die diese stören.) zuständig, wenn man eine Taste auf der Tastatur drückt, entsteht ein elektrischer Impuls der an die Tastatursteuerlogik geleitet wird. Der erzeugt einen Scancode der der gedrückten Taste entspricht. Dann wird der Interrupt an die CPU gesendet, und löst die ISR (soweit ich weiß Interrupt-Service-Routine) aus, die einen entsprechenden ASCII-Code zuweißt. Beide Codes werden im Tastaturpuffer abgelegt, von dort aus sie auf dem Bildschirm verwendet werden können...! weitere Fragen?


----------

